# When to start avoiding recliners?



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

I remember reading that sitting in a reclined position is bad during pregnancy, but from what I remember it's because of baby's positioning (not wanting to encourage posterior or breech positions).

Is there a week or a time period when sitting in recliners becomes a concern? When is that?


----------



## Ashes (Aug 17, 2009)

Woah I never heard of this!! I always sit on our recliner ( I am most comfortable there ) and at work, I totally recline my chair. I am 31 weeks. Funny enough, my baby is breech right now too. Hmm.. I will ask my Dr. at the next visit. Should be interesting to hear what others have to say.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I was in recliners right up to the night I went into labor with DD and she was positioned just fine...

I was never told otherwise.


----------



## oliviab (Jan 16, 2010)

I read about this too while preggo with DS....although I was most comfortable leaning over my exercise ball, with my belly hanging down









With this pregnancy I will probably start doing the same once I start getting bigger!


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

I was never told by a dr. that it was bad, but read it in some of my books and online (spinning babies, I believe, as well as some mw sites) as a way to encourage correct positioning of the baby. It had something to do with discouraging improper stretching of certain uterine ligaments....the same reason they say that it's best to do certain stretches or sit on a birthing ball in the third trimester. Reclining positions make it more comfy for the baby to be in improper positions (not that it guarantees they will be). More upright positions encourage the "correct," head-down position of the baby.

Ds3 was breech several weeks before labor, and I sought out as much information as I could about things *I* could do to make sure he changed positions...avoiding recliners, at the time, seemed to be a popular suggestion. Given all the stretches/posture techniques that were also suggested, the recliner thing made perfect sense.

Just wondering when that starts...


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

I have heard that this is the theory behind why so many babies are improperly positioned these days as opposed to the old days. Women used to sit in very upright chairs or work hunched forward all day. Now women sit reclined so often that the baby can easily turn posterior. I don't know a week number, but I think it would be the third trimester where you should start trying to sit upright or leaned forward. And it's not something a doctor would likely tell you, or may not even really be aware of. It's more of a midwife thing I think.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
I have heard that this is the theory behind why so many babies are improperly positioned these days as opposed to the old days. Women used to sit in very upright chairs or work hunched forward all day. Now women sit reclined so often that the baby can easily turn posterior. I don't know a week number, but I think it would be the third trimester where you should start trying to sit upright or leaned forward. And it's not something a doctor would likely tell you, or may not even really be aware of. It's more of a midwife thing I think.











After two posterior babies I'm going to be avoiding this position for the entire third trimester.


----------



## lrgs (Jan 21, 2009)

I just heard about this! My Doula friends were talking to me about the importance of posture (sitting upright) for baby position and how bad these big comfy couches are. Not sure when it becomes important............I know my Doula always recommended different positions to encourage a good position for baby. She said she does it often in the weeks leading to delivery.


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

i don't knwo for sure, but i pay attention to this starting int he 3rd trimester.. with my DS, who was breech at 32 weeks i started then .. i think i should have started sooner.. my DS after 35ish weeks with the help of the exercise ball, not reclining and the chiropractor was perfectly positioned. i was also MUCH more comfortable after he got into a good position so it was worth not reclining..


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
I have heard that this is the theory behind why so many babies are improperly positioned these days as opposed to the old days. Women used to sit in very upright chairs or work hunched forward all day. Now women sit reclined so often that the baby can easily turn posterior. I don't know a week number, but I think it would be the third trimester where you should start trying to sit upright or leaned forward. *And it's not something a doctor would likely tell you, or may not even really be aware of. It's more of a midwife thing I think.*

Yes, from what I've read and my MW says, it's best to avoid reclining positions in the 3rd tri.
I had some malpositioning issues with baby and I avoid reclining on the couch or just sitting with bad posture.
Sitting or laying over my birth ball are now my favorites. When I'm at work(desk job), I'm sure to sit up straight and not slouch.


----------



## njsummer01 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm 30 weeks and have been avoiding reclining positions for several weeks now.

The Spinning Babies website gives lots of info on the importance of posture in fetal positioning.


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
I have heard that this is the theory behind why so many babies are improperly positioned these days *as opposed to the old days*. Women used to sit in very upright chairs or work hunched forward all day. Now women sit reclined so often that the baby can easily turn posterior. I don't know a week number, but I think it would be the third trimester where you should start trying to sit upright or leaned forward. And it's not something a doctor would likely tell you, or may not even really be aware of. It's more of a midwife thing I think.

where are you getting that more babies are improperly positioned now than in "the old days"? And to what period of time are you referring?


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

My Webster Technique-trained Chiropractor asked me to really start paying attention to positioning at my appointment last week (28 weeks along) especially since I spend 3+ hours in my car daily due to my commute and that can be as bad as reclining on a couch/chair if your seat isn't positioned forward or upright far enough. So far this kiddo is stubbornly loving ROP position so I don't doubt that the way I'm sitting is effecting it all.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorasMama* 
where are you getting that more babies are improperly positioned now than in "the old days"? And to what period of time are you referring?

My Chiro explained that in American culture, position problems can be traced back to when we started spending more sedentary time reclining back rather than spending most of our time doing more upright physical labor than not.... or sitting in cars. So historically speaking... maybe post WWII here in America since that's when things typically got easier/lazier for the average American family?


----------



## andtay23 (Mar 11, 2008)

So bizarre. I hadn't heard of this before. I slept in a recliner at night for the last month I was preg. with DD because my arms and hands would go painfully numb when I was in bed. She was in a good position at birth, no complications.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

My MW told me I could sit in a recliner with my feet up if I didn't lean back. She said that leaning back might be part of the reason why my daughter was "sunny side up" (face up) instead of the more favorable face down. So I started sitting straight up, doing more pelvic tilts, and she did spin around. I want to say that was around 32 weeks. My MW also pointed out that reclining far down is like laying on your back, which is not wonderful for blood flow if you do it for a long time.


----------



## MammaB21 (Oct 30, 2007)

I've heard it's the last two months. I did sit in a recliner sometimes at that stage of my pregnancy with my last BUT I also made sure to spend a significant amount of time each day leaning forward on my birth ball, sitting on the birth ball to open up my pelvis, and doing some yoga stretching to encourage good positioning. I think in general, it's just better to be more conscious of it at the end.


----------



## fishmom (Feb 19, 2010)

Just had to say my dh is loving this thread b/c he really wants his recliner back!! I'm only 5 months so maybe I'll keep it for a few more weeks.


----------



## BarnMomma (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
I have heard that this is the theory behind why so many babies are improperly positioned these days as opposed to the old days. Women used to sit in very upright chairs or work hunched forward all day. Now women sit reclined so often that the baby can easily turn posterior. I don't know a week number, but I think it would be the third trimester where you should start trying to sit upright or leaned forward. And it's not something a doctor would likely tell you, or may not even really be aware of. It's more of a midwife thing I think.

YES YES YES to this.

And your OB will never mention this and will probably scoff at it as well.

But as a mommy who had a posterior baby(probably becasue OB was insistent about the lie around with your feet up thing) and the 72 hours of back labor to go with it, let me just suggest that everyone sits in upright chairs and also spends some time leaning foward either on all 4's or on a ball daily come your 7 month.

Back labor is brutal. You can't rest or breathe through it. If you can do anything to avoid that kind of agony, why not do it?


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

I never heard of this, and I spend most of my time at home in a semi reclined position. Well, I'm leaning back in a recliner that's in the up position iwth my legs on an ottoman. I need to lean back to accommodate 9 months pregnant belly + two toddlers + assorted stuffed and imaginary pets + book.

I also end up lying on my back for 10-15 minutes at a time in the evening or morning when the kids both want to cuddle.

Does the fact that I sleep the rest of the night on my belly help offset any damage?


----------



## emnic77 (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limette* 









After two posterior babies I'm going to be avoiding this position for the entire third trimester.

ditto this.


----------

